# Google+ Invites



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive got about a 100 left so if ya need em lemme know i'll send em out


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

What is Google +? Is it like a Facebook or something? I'm inclined on getting one but wouldn't want to waste an invite


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Its kinda like facebook but...better lol


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

kazuki said:


> What is Google +? Is it like a Facebook or something? I'm inclined on getting one but wouldn't want to waste an invite


WHAT?!?! OMG someone send this guy an invite. He does'nt know what hes missing lol. And man we have 150 invites a piece....no problem using an invite...I will never end up using all 150 lol. Pm me ur email address and ill send ya one.


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah I'm not worried either lol. Doubt I'll ever use all of them up lol.


----------

